
Enums as configuration: the anti-pattern - marvel_boy
http://www.jessesquires.com/enums-as-configs/
======
kazinator
The proliferation of enums limits vision; you tend to produce toasters rather
than "breakfast food cookers".

[http://scienceagainstevolution.info/dwj/toaster.htm](http://scienceagainstevolution.info/dwj/toaster.htm)

